# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  El Invernadero del Futuro: tu propia comida para todo el año. Guía práctica de construcción.

## msantini

el-invernadero-del-futuro3.jpg   
Muchas personas entienden por invernadero del futuro lo que, en algunos casos, es ya el invernadero del presente. Al menos si hablamos de gente como el canadiense Francis Gendron y sus colegas Christin Désilets y Curt Close, quienes a día de hoy tienen claro cuáles deben ser los pasos a seguir para poder contar con un invernadero que no suponga ni un gran coste económico ni un desperdicio de recursos. 
En el momento de trazar el boceto del que sería el mejor invernadero en términos sostenibles, esta pandilla de canadienses pensó en la necesaria urgencia de ahorrarnos el coste que supone el transporte de mercancías, así como en la utilidad de que cada persona sepa aprovechar su propio suelo y recursos. Aunque llegaron a hacer referencia a posibles periodos de sequía o de guerras, no es necesario ponerse en un panorama desalentador o apocalíptico para saber que esta idea de Gendron nos permitiría ganar independencia, pasando así a prescindir del servicio de terceros para alimentarnos.  *¿Cómo imitar la idea de Gendron?* 
Su proyecto de invernadero -un plan 100% DIY (Do It Yourself)- tampoco dependería tanto del clima como los invernaderos más tradicionales. Así, cada usuario podría cultivar productos orgánicos típicos de cualquier zona.  
El hecho de no depender de condiciones climáticas ya casi no debe sorprendernos: No hay que olvidar el importante papel que ha pasado a jugar en este ámbito la iluminación LED, capaz de optimizar la producción en muchos invernaderos y con un precio que tiende a la baja, lo que ayuda al bolsillo del que quiera lanzarse con sus propios cultivos. 
De todos modos, Gendron se propuso en este caso crear un microclima propio en el interior del invernadero aprovechando los recursos de la tierra y dando una segunda vida a utensilios como neumáticos.   *¿Cuáles fueron sus normas a la hora de poner en marcha el proyecto?*   El equipo decidió crear un invernadero semienterrado para aprovechar así las propiedades aislantes de la tierra.  Utilizaron los neumáticos ya mencionados como paredes, rellenándolos con tierra y manteniendo así la temperatura del interior.  Colocaron las placas de policarbonato clásicas de invernadero mirando hacia el sur, algo básico para aprovechar al máximo las horas de sol estando en el hemisferio norte.  Abastecieron el invernadero de agua mediante un efectivo sistema de recogida de aguas pluviales. El líquido se almacena en barriles en el interior de la instalación, ayudando así a regular la temperatura.  Se propusieron que el resto del diseño de la pieza fuese ecológico, recurriendo a reciclar muchos otros elementos necesarios.  Esta idea llegó a los de Canadá a raíz de la participación en un curso de la Earthship Academy. El número organismos que nos animan a reducir nuestra huella de carbono es cada vez mayor.   https://www.youtube.com/embed/tvgCuc...l=0&showinfo=0 *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|ecoinventos.com* Temas similares: Artículo: Dominus invierte en nuevos campos para producción propia de mango Seleccione el recubrimiento correcto para su invernadero frutícola El Futuro de la Comida FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS cubierta apropiada para invernadero

----------


## carlos.1

hola , es decir que el invernadero del futuro es casi igual al original , lo que veo son estrategias de optimizacion estructural para aprovechar todos lor recursos naturales y de temperatura posibles , les quedo excelente por cierto , la madera que utilizaron si fue comprada me imagino , se ve muy perfecto .

----------

